# Spring Increase/Swarms Dr. Larry Connor webinar May 3 NY Bee Wellness



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

You are invited to a Zoom webinar.

When: May 3, 2020 07:00 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)
Topic: Spring increase & Swarms with Dr. Larry Connor
a NY Bee Wellness webinar


Spring is the time for colony increase, whether it be by the beekeepers management or the bees natural tendencies. Join Larry Connor's presentation about swarming instinct, basic nucleus composition and the Doolittle Nuc method, and other related topics.
This webinar will be useful for beginners and experienced beekeepers.

Register in advance for this webinar:
https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_066-nTDmSCGfkcRoDbQMiQ

After registering, you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the webinar.
This is a view and listen webinar; attendees can submit questions.
Registration must be received BEFORE the webinar begins.

----------

Webinar Speaker

Lawrence Connor (@Wicwas Press)
Lawrence Connor was born in Kalamazoo Michigan and earned his doctorate in honey-bee pollination of crops at Michigan State University. He has worked as Extension Bee Specialist at The Ohio State University, owns and operates Wicwas Press, specializing in publication of quality bee books. He has edited and published over two dozen books and recently written: Increase Essentials (2006), Bee Sex Essentials (2008), Queen Rearing Essentials, Bee-sentials: A Field Guide, Swarm Essentials (with Steve Repasky), Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping (with Dewey Caron), Increase Essentials Second Edition and Mating Biology of honey bees (with G. and N. Koeniger and J. Ellis). In 2019 he published Keeping Bees Alive and in 2020 he released Package Essentials. www.wicwas.com
Connor was a frequent contributor to The American Bee Journal and to Bee Culture Magazine. He travels extensively and lectures on a wide range of subjects concerning honey bees, bee breeding, pollination and colony management.


NY Bee Wellness keeps this webinar FREE,
DONATIONS are accepted! 

NY Bee Wellness, Inc- a Grassroots, Educational
501c3 not for profit Organization

NYBeeWellness.org

---------------------------------------------------
*
The Spring 2020 Survey is OPEN!*

It is time to assess the situation for for NON-migratory New York State beekeepers and their beehives coming out of winter. Information gathered is for beekeepers, and may help to determine trends in honeybee health.


https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/DS2PV9T



Please complete the survey as best as you can and write any comments you feel that can add to future surveys and improve the NY Bee Wellness program.


If this is your first year with bees or do not have bees, you do not need to do the survey, but please look over the survey , to consider various management options.

2020 marks the 7th anniversary of the NY Bee Wellness surveys. Published results and data are archived for research and historical use. Your information is important not only for this year but for years to come.

A link to the survey is also on NYBeeWellness.org

SCROLL DOWN FOR PHOTOS AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SURVEY PAGE which may assist you.

All info is confidential, and general results of the survey will be shared in the Summer NY Bee Wellness newsletter and posted on NYBeeWellness.org . Links to previous years surveys are also on the website. Survey results will be broken down into 8 major regions in New York State.

Thank you for your participation!
-----------------------------------------------

Visit the NY Bee Wellness YouTube channel for educational lecture videos.


******************************************************

Your gift donation is important to the continued educational and outreach work of NY Bee Wellness: workshops, surveys, newsletters, AFB trainings, and videos.

In kind donations accepted!

NY Bee Wellness is a 501c3 grassroots, volunteer run, charitable non-profit, donations are deductible as permitted by law.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Webinar posted on the NY Bee Wellness Youtube site:

Try the Doolittle method, as described by Dr. Larry Connor in this NY Bee Wellness video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdJN0Hd4nuE

57:52 Part 3- DOOLITTLE METHOD of making nucs (Functions of Nuclei)

see: http://www.wicwas.com/sites/default/f...


----------

